# documentary photographer seeking squatters in maine



## ahunter (Oct 3, 2011)

hey all,

i'm a documentary photographer--currently living in portland, me--looking to do a photo project on squatters in maine (portland and/or rural areas). anyone know anything about squats in the area? camps? or interested subjects? any help would be much appreciated. cheers!


----------

